# Alternative Wärmeleitpasten : Penatencreme



## tobiii (21. Januar 2012)

*Alternative Wärmeleitpasten : Penatencreme*

Da ich nicht einsehe 5 euro für eine wärmeleitpaste auszugeben stelle ich heute mein Projekt vor: Ich werde penaten creme im langzeittest auf meiner referenz cpu eines älteren pc's 

In einigen vortests von mir habe ich bemerkt das Penaten-creme unter viel wärme blasen schlägt.

Lösung des Problems: Penaten creme auf einen löffel geben und "durchbraten" das es durch ist erkennt man daran das es nach dem kochen einfach nicht mehr anfängt zu kochen! 

Der Rest ist eigentlich nur noch das auftragen.

Nun ich übernehme keine haftung für diesen versuch bzw deren folgeschäden.

Ich werde täglich updates zur temperatur machen. Nach der ersten woche werde ich wöchentlich updates machen 

ERSTER TAG:

ZWEITER TAG:

DRITTER TAG:

VIERTER TAG:

USW


Das nachmachen wird erst nach mindestens einem monat geraten da nicht ganz klar ist wie die creme reagieren wird

Um das verschieben des Thema's in den richtigen abschnitt wird gebeten


----------



## fac3l3ss (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Alternative Wärmeleitpasten : Penatencreme*

Danke schonmal! 
Es ist nicht böse gemeint, aber mit Rechtschreibung würde ich noch lieber mehr lesen wollen! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Hansvonwurst (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Alternative Wärmeleitpasten : Penatencreme*

Fazinierend!
Viel Spaß dabei!
Hast du irgendwo noch WLP-Reste mit denen du das vergleichen kannst?


----------



## tobiii (21. Januar 2012)

Wlp reste habe ich leider nicht 
Aber ich weiß das er mit der ursprünglichen wlp ca 54 grad (unter windows im Leerlauf) geworden ist. Sie war ziemlich ausgetrocknet und daher kam mir die idee


----------



## Hansvonwurst (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Alternative Wärmeleitpasten : Penatencreme*

54° im Widows-Leerlauf?
Wes hast du denn für einen Kühler genutzt?


----------



## tobiii (21. Januar 2012)

Ich habe so einen stock kühler mit 2lüftern 
Einer rein in kühler einer durch


----------



## mo5qu1to (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Alternative Wärmeleitpasten : Penatencreme*

Mal gespannt wie sich das Paraffin in der Penatencreme auswirken wird


----------



## tobiii (21. Januar 2012)

Mal sehen. 
Auftragen lies sich die wieder abgekühlte möchtegern wlp schon einmalmal bestens.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Alternative Wärmeleitpasten : Penatencreme*

So wie es dort aussieht und bei dem Gehäuse ist es kein Wunder das die CPU zur Änderung des Aggregatzustandes neigt. Ob dabei was raus kommt?


----------



## tobiii (21. Januar 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:
			
		

> So wie es dort aussieht und bei dem Gehäuse ist es kein Wunder das die CPU zur Änderung des Aggregatzustandes neigt. Ob dabei was raus kommt?



Gute antwort  
Es ist eine amd cpu die hält das aus  
Ich bin auch ganz gespannt heute abend kommt die erste temperatur. Da ich jetzt erstmal zum essen eingeladen bin. In dem sinne 

GUTEN HUNGER


----------



## tobiii (21. Januar 2012)

Vorbereitungen auf den ersten Test.
Es wird spannend temperaturenupdate in 5 min

*feuerlöscher bereitgelegt*


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Alternative Wärmeleitpasten : Penatencreme*

Lass dir von der Auskunft schon mal die wichtigsten Nummern geben


----------



## tobiii (21. Januar 2012)

Totaler fehlschalg :/ lüfter drehen kurz und vorne leuchtet eine orange lampe jmd ne idee wieso ?


----------



## Blutengel (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Alternative Wärmeleitpasten : Penatencreme*

Sofort zu heiß und abgeschaltet?


----------



## mae1cum77 (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Alternative Wärmeleitpasten : Penatencreme*

OMG. Jetzt bin ich aber auch mal auf die Temperaturen gespannt....


----------



## ACDSee (21. Januar 2012)

Es gab doch bereits eine ähnlichen pcgh-Test mit alternativen Wärmeleitpasten. Allerdings ohne die Langzeitfolgen zu betrachten. Ich finde es sehr gut, dass du nun den Mut hast das längerfristig durchzuführen. Ich werde mir dein Thema mal abonnieren.

Edit: Es wird wohl doch keine Langzeitbetrachtung geben. Tipp: MX-2 kostet Ca. 3 Euro.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Alternative Wärmeleitpasten : Penatencreme*

Wenn man jetzt den Wärmeleitkoeffizenten von Nivea kennen würde, könnte man den Übeltäter leicht ausfindig machen


----------



## tobiii (21. Januar 2012)

ACDSee schrieb:
			
		

> Tipp: MX-2 kostet Ca. 3 Euro.



mal keine schleichwerbung


----------



## fac3l3ss (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Alternative Wärmeleitpasten : Penatencreme*



tobiii schrieb:


> mal keine schleichwerbung


 Das ist keine Schleichwerbung...


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## tobiii (21. Januar 2012)

Mmmmmh lecker wer von euch findet den geruch von abgefackelten kabeln auch so lecker ... Ich wusste das ich den feuerlöscher brauch 

OMG ich kann in die zukunft sehen *angst*


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Alternative Wärmeleitpasten : Penatencreme*

Wo bleibt das Video? Ich wollte endlich mal die Fortsetzung von Hochhaus in Flammen sehen. Ich hoffe du hattest den Lüfter abgenommen und durch ein Schnitzel ersetzt


----------



## tobiii (21. Januar 2012)

Hahaha ja kla ich hatte zwar ne kammera die ist mir ins feuer gefallen 

In dem sinne: ANGRILLEN


----------



## Airboume (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Alternative Wärmeleitpasten : Penatencreme*

hehe, ohne witz jetzt, ich hab mir heute mittag ne kleine tube nivea gekauft um das morgen auf die cpu zu schmieren. :O
ich bin nämlic zu faul welche zu kaufen. 
in diesem sinne häng ich mich hier mal dran und werd meine ergebnisse hier auch mal posten.

LG


edit: villeicht werde ich mal auf die ersten ergebnisse warten, nich das das total in die hose geht.
wird die creme nicht weich/flüssig?
hab keine lust mein board putt zu machen.


----------



## Rurdo (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Alternative Wärmeleitpasten : Penatencreme*

Was ist jetzt eigentlich wirklich passiert?


----------



## ACDSee (22. Januar 2012)

Wieso fackeln bei dir Kabel? Wenn eine CPU zu heiß wird, schaltet sie doch ab. Welches Kabel soll da fackeln? Ich bitte um Aufklärung.

Der Tipp mit der Wärmeleitpaste war übrigens nicht als Schleichwerbung aufzufassen. Ich wollte nur deutlich machen, dass an es an dieser Stelle nur sehr wenig Einsparpotential gibt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Alternative Wärmeleitpasten : Penatencreme*

Wem die 3 € für MX-2 zuviel sind (würde ich auch empfehlen), der kann die Alphacool Silver Grease übrigens für unter 40 Cent erwerben. Kühlt zwar vermutlich nicht viel besser, als Nivea, aber lässt sich noch besser auftragen 

@"geht nicht": Bei ner Sockel-A CPU würde ich mal nachgucken, ob die Menge klein genug war, um alles auf dem DIE zu halten. Denn ich würde bei Handcreme nicht pauschal davon ausgehen, dass sie nichtleitend ist.


----------



## -_Elvis_- (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Alternative Wärmeleitpasten : Penatencreme*

Ich hab beim Benchen mit meinem Kumpel schon oft Nivea Creme als WLP verwendet 
Das funktioniert eigentlich ziemlich gut, war allerdings nie länger als ein paar Stunden drauf 

Also wenn die Creme richtig aufgetragen ist, sollte das (zumindest für ein paar Stunden) kein Problem sein.
Tatsächlich lag in unserem Vergleich Nivea mit MX-2 etwa gleichauf.


----------



## tobiii (22. Januar 2012)

Bei mir fackelten die kabel weil sich das NT verabschiedet hat .. Aus welchem grund auch immer :/

Mal sehen ob sich noch iwo ein günstigs auftreiben lässt


----------



## Hansvonwurst (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Alternative Wärmeleitpasten : Penatencreme*

Das hört sich nach einem Kurzen an!
Ist was Creme auf das Board gekommen?


----------



## tobiii (22. Januar 2012)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:
			
		

> Das hört sich nach einem Kurzen an!
> Ist was Creme auf das Board gekommen?



Denk ich auch 

Nein ist nix drauf gekommen


----------



## Fanatix (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Alternative Wärmeleitpasten : Penatencreme*

Spätestens jetzt wäre Wärmeleitpaste eh günstiger gewesen 
Aber viel Spaß beim testen.. Mal verfolgen..


----------



## Anpollo (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Alternative Wärmeleitpasten : Penatencreme*

Gibt es schon etwas neuen?  Hast du ein Netzteil auftreiben können? An sich eine nette Idee, es mal auszuprobieren, jedoch denke ich, die Creme wird nicht lange halten 
mfg


----------



## Alex555 (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Alternative Wärmeleitpasten : Penatencreme*

Nur gut dass du einen Feuerlöscher hattest. 
Zahnpasta geht laut pcgh auch gut, damals hat doch die Flasche Heinz Tomaten Ketchup die besten Temps gelieftert oder?


----------



## Mr JK (9. April 2012)

*AW: Alternative Wärmeleitpasten : Penatencreme*

nimm doch a bissl Rasiercreme, funktioniert bestimmt auch ^^


----------



## Marc255 (8. August 2012)

*AW: Alternative Wärmeleitpasten : Penatencreme*

noch irgendwas los hier?


----------



## Klarostorix (8. August 2012)

*AW: Alternative Wärmeleitpasten : Penatencreme*



Marc255 schrieb:


> noch irgendwas los hier?


 
Teste und berichte


----------



## Veichtel (9. August 2012)

*AW: Alternative Wärmeleitpasten : Penatencreme*

wird bestimmt gut schäumen   
also ich rede von den Rasier gel


----------



## Yellowbear (9. August 2012)

Ich weiss ja nicht, wer seine hunderte Euro teure Hardware aufs Spiel setzt, nur um ein paar Euro WLP zu sparen  Das will mir nicht in den Kopf^^.


----------



## Schiassomat (9. August 2012)

*AW: Alternative Wärmeleitpasten : Penatencreme*

Ich denke ja mal das ist nur "just for fun".


----------



## netheral (9. August 2012)

*AW: Alternative Wärmeleitpasten : Penatencreme*

Naja, muss ja nicht unbedingt Nivea aufs Board gekommen sein. Auf die Bauteile auf dem CPU PCB reicht ja schon, wenn das, wie ich aus dem Konext erschlossen zu haben meine, eine Sockel A CPU war.

Ich gehe sogar sehr stark davon aus, dass Nivea Strom recht gut leitet. Ist ja nicht darauf optimiert, diese Eigenschaften nicht zu haben, es ist halt ne Creme. 

Mir wären da die paar Cent für irgend eine Silikon WLP niemals zu schade, um wegen sowas meine Hardware zu killen, egal wie alt der ganze Krempel ist. Klingt für mich auch nach CPU -> Nirvana.
Selbst der Preis meiner damals AS5, dazwischen Scythe Elixier und jetzt Thermalright CF3 ist für mich eine zu vernachlässigende Größe, gemessen an 120 Euro MB, 250 Euro CPU und 50 Euro Kühler.

Und BTW: Eine Sockel A CPU schafft man auch ohne falsche WLP bei einem minimalen Einbaufehler. Darum habe ich die CPUs damals so gehasst, obwohl ich selber Nutzer war. Habe zwar nie eine DIE zerlegt durch Verkanten etc, aber kenne genug, die es nicht nur einmal geschafft haben. Heute liest man das dank Heatspreader ja kaum noch.


----------



## Rayd (12. August 2012)

*AW: Alternative Wärmeleitpasten : Penatencreme*

Hey tobiii,

an und für sich eine witzige Idee, werde ich auch mal verfolgen wie sich das bei dir entwickelt 
Aber ich denke das es wie bei allen "alternative" WLP´s folgende Probleme gibt:
-Lebensdauer extrem gering (Temps steigen mit der Zeit an durch Verdunstung und Veränderung der Viskosität/ austrocknen)
-I.d.R. eine nicht so gute Wärmeleitfähigkeit
-Ggf. elektrisch Leitfähig durch Wasseranteil !

Gruß
     Rayd


----------



## mülla1 (27. August 2012)

*AW: Alternative Wärmeleitpasten : Penatencreme*

normale WLPs enthalten doch einen silberanteil oder nicht!? ich mein auf silikonbasis oder nicht silber ist immer noch das metall was am besten leitet  
das die Paste nicht auf andere teile de MBs kommen sollte ist ja wohl in jedem fall kla  was mich mal interessiert ist ob man auch pasten nehmen kann die zb in KFZ werkstätten verwendet werden. Da nimmt man ja zb kupferpaste und schmiert sie auf die bremssättel nach dem einbau. das führt auch zu einer besseren wärmeabgabe 

BTW: interessanter thread  leute macht weiter.. ist witzig zu lesen sowas.. glatt mal nen abo rein


----------



## loltheripper (27. August 2012)

*AW: Alternative Wärmeleitpasten : Penatencreme*

Das mit der Kupferpaste gabs hier schonmal dabei kam folgendes raus: Kupferpaste ist zu grob und schließt deshalb die mini-Fugen nicht richtig die WLP zu schließen hat.


----------



## Xenze (27. August 2012)

*AW: Alternative Wärmeleitpasten : Penatencreme*

ein test mit Born senf wäre ja mal interessant


----------



## 7egacy (27. August 2012)

*AW: Alternative Wärmeleitpasten : Penatencreme*



mülla schrieb:


> was mich mal interessiert ist ob man auch pasten nehmen kann die zb in KFZ werkstätten verwendet werden. Da nimmt man ja zb kupferpaste und schmiert sie auf die bremssättel nach dem einbau. das führt auch zu einer besseren wärmeabgabe



Die nimmt man, weil Schmiermittel sich bei den Temperaturen verflüssigen würde und mit Fett auf der Bremsfläche bremst es sich eben schlecht.


----------



## MrEgoshooter (28. August 2012)

*AW: Alternative Wärmeleitpasten : Penatencreme*

Also Senf funktioniert schonmal nicht der wird flüssig und läuft raus ^^
Kontaktspray funktioniert, allerdings aufpassen beim sprayen am besten auf nen pinsel vorher sonst brennen nicht nur kabel 
Also nivea hält wenn man die vorher auskocht ca 4 stunden danach wirds warm mir fehlt blos noch der Ketchup


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. August 2012)

*AW: Alternative Wärmeleitpasten : Penatencreme*

Wann kommt jemand auf die Idee einen Eimer auf die CPU zu löten?


----------



## Leckrer (28. August 2012)

*AW: Alternative Wärmeleitpasten : Penatencreme*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wann kommt jemand auf die Idee einen Eimer auf die CPU zu löten?


 
...und kaltes Wassser reinzuschütten


----------



## timbo01 (28. August 2012)

*AW: Alternative Wärmeleitpasten : Penatencreme*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wann kommt jemand auf die Idee einen Eimer auf die CPU zu löten?





Leckrer schrieb:


> ...und kaltes Wassser reinzuschütten



Hartz IV WaKü


----------



## motek-18 (5. September 2012)

*AW: Alternative Wärmeleitpasten : Penatencreme*

was ist denn mit Kupferpaste ?


----------



## timbo01 (6. September 2012)

*AW: Alternative Wärmeleitpasten : Penatencreme*

Das mit der Kupferpaste wurde schon beantwortet.



loltheripper schrieb:


> Das mit der Kupferpaste gabs hier schonmal dabei kam folgendes raus: Kupferpaste ist zu grob und schließt deshalb die mini-Fugen nicht richtig die WLP zu schließen hat.


----------



## Masterchief79 (12. September 2012)

*AW: Alternative Wärmeleitpasten : Penatencreme*

Eine sehr gute Alternative, wenn die WLP mal wieder leer ist, ist Pflanzenöl. Ich habe für meine ganzen 478er CPUs altes Sonnenblumenöl genommen, natürlich nur beim Antesten unter Luft, da ging das wirklich 1A. Das einzige, woran man sich stören könnte, ist die Tatsache, dass man dann ggf. im Sockel oder an den Pins der CPU, aber vor allen Dingen ringsrum auf dem Board nicht zu übersehende Ölspuren hat.^^ Für so Uralt-Hardware ist das aber völlig egal. Funktioniert alles ohne Problem bislang. Unter Kokü würde ich das Öl dann aber doch eher durch vernünftige WLP ersetzen wollen.


----------



## D0pefish (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Alternative Wärmeleitpasten : Penatencreme*

Ich wechsle aus Prinzip die werkseitig aufgetragenen WLP's seit der GF TI 4'er-Serie, weil fast immer 'gefährlich' viel verwendet wird. Die 3,5g Tube Arctic Silver 5, die ich vor 14 Jahren (?) für knapp 7 DM gekauft habe ist immer noch nicht alle aber ich habe schon seit 5 Jahren eine zweite für den Notfall auf Lager. Sorry aber das Argument "zu knausrig 5 € für WLP auszugeben" ist:
Penaten-Creme? Die 1 kg-Dose reine weiße Vaseline ist gar nicht so teuer. Sollte dann ja für 1000 Jahre reichen, um seine Hardware mit Stil wegzubruzzeln. Schön glänzen tut's ja. Für ganz arme reicht es auch ein Tee-Licht mitgehen zu lassen und die Pro-Ökos nehmen halt Bienenwachs... 
Schon kurios. LG


----------



## tobiii (20. Dezember 2012)

Mal ein kleines update... 

Nivea funktioniert nicht da es auslief und meinen zweiten "schrott" Rechner nach ca 30 min benchmark zerfetzte  egal weitere tests folgen 

Wissenschaft macht's möglich ... Falls ich ein rezept herrausfinde werde ich die prozedur hier vorstellen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Alternative Wärmeleitpasten : Penatencreme*

Du must weniger nehmen, das Zeug verteilt sich halt sehr fein, wenn es warm wird. (ein Bißchen Tesa am Rand des Heatspreaders/Substrats, um ein Herunterlaufen zu verhindern, würde ich trotzdem empfehlen)


----------



## godfather22 (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Alternative Wärmeleitpasten : Penatencreme*

kann man eigentlich Flüssigmetal für subzero benutzen oder wird das bei zu niedrigen Temperaturen fest?
Eine alternative, die ich vielleicht mal die Tage testen werde ist Lippenstift. Müsste sich ja sehr dünn auftragen lassen oder habt ihr da irgendwelche Einwände?


----------



## Elvis3000 (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Alternative Wärmeleitpasten : Penatencreme*

hmmmm....also ich habe heute mal kupferpaste unter die lupe genommen (im warsten sinne) finde die ist schon superfein.konnte da  keine gröberen partikel sehen.....  hat da jemand nen link zu dem test?


----------



## Noodels87 (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Alternative Wärmeleitpasten : Penatencreme*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...rpaste-als-waermeleitpaste-2.html#post1251127


----------



## Niza (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Alternative Wärmeleitpasten : Penatencreme*

Cool das sich jemand traut andere Sachen als Wärmeleitpaste zu verwenden.

Das wäre mir persönlich einfach zu Gefährlich.



tobiii schrieb:


> Wissenschaft macht's möglich ... Falls ich ein rezept herrausfinde werde ich die prozedur hier vorstellen


 
Wenn du es schaffst schreib auf jedenfall ein Kochbuch für Wärmeleitpasten.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## tobiii (22. Dezember 2012)

Niza schrieb:


> Wenn du es schaffst schreib auf jedenfall ein Kochbuch für Wärmeleitpasten.




Klar doch und falls andere noch weitere Forschungsergebnisse haben bitte hier posten

...mit etwas Glück schaffen wir's


----------

